# What Personality Type Is Your Best Friend?



## StanAlex (Jul 23, 2011)

BF Personality Type:

ISTP

Something About Them:

Damn Mechanic, he just has a way to get me on his side...."sigh"
Chill dude,Extremely funny, respects my desire of *Do*ing things together,as i respect his desire to have an ,,alone time"


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

hmmm I've never been much of a one 'best' friend person.....there are several people who are very dear friends to me

ISFP - (my husband) infinately patient - this is the guy who didn't nag once when his mom and I spent 5 hours trying on clothes, instead he went and brought us something to drink. Also very creative and has his own unique style. He's always got to be working on some project, he's great at getting something from an idea into real existance. He makes the most hilarious faces and expressions, he's like a live cartoon with the way he'll exaggerate things - he's great at making me laugh (though people who don't know him well would think he's just quiet and mild mannered). Tends to be obsessed with perfecting his technique on anything and always 'pooh pooh's his previous work no matter how impressive it still is to everyone else. 

INTP - (my most long-term close friend). Whenever I want to know something all I have to do is mention it and she goes and looks it up, and has this amazing way of finding information almost instantly that I would have been searching for for hours. Hates having attention drawn to herself so she feels awkward walking around with me in my flamboyant clothes. We almost always have the same oppinions on movies and books and she's a great person to rant or discuss things with. She's also good for brainstorming story ideas with. Tends to always be in a slightly irritated sarcastic mood......untill something actually bad happens and then she brightens up and laughs about it all. 

ISTJ - (my mom) loves learning things and sharing information, but sometimes switches into teacher mode when she's not in the classroom (she is a teacher afterall). Loves reading and sharing a quiet evening at home with cups of tea and good books and conversation. Tends to get very rattled when things don't go according to her plan. Manages to turn relaxation into something to work hard at, lol. Cares a lot about other people and likes to do things to help them out - always dependable. Enjoys deep discussions about values, ideas, and theories. Enjoys a lot of different crafts and has an eye for style. Has a secret desire to wear sequined flapper dresses and bizzar hats, but doesn't like attracting attention or looking out of place. 

INFP - (my soul twin, we are so very much alike) loves writing, reading, fantasy & sci-fi, and dressing up. She is sweet, sensitive, and empathetic. She loves theorizing about things and trying to identify with others and understand their point of view. She enjoys 'childlike wonders' and 'simple joys'. She loves going barefoot, singing, and looks like a fairy. She tends to procrastinate and 'people please' with people she doesn't know well. She appreciates sad or tragic stories which is just about the only thing we don't agree on.


----------



## ardentauthor (Jul 7, 2011)

I have two best friends.

ISFJ-We've known each other since we were very young and have gotten along rather well. We respect each others' dislike of loud places(although once in a while we'll accompany each other going shopping), we understand each other's problems and can help each other. We know not to offend each other, and whenever we're going somewhere we make sure to get there _on time._ The only thing that sometimes bothers me is that, since she's a Sensor, I can't have much of a philosophical discussion with her, but because I know that, we rarely do. Sometimes, though, she'll humor me and try to follow along, and I really appreciate that. 

ESFP-My other friend is an ESFP. We think so differently it's amazing how we're friends-but we are. I think we balance each other out nicely. When she wants to go, go, go, I remind her to slow it down and take a break, and when I've stayed at home by myself for a week straight, she'll drag me out to do something (and I normally end up having a nice time.) 

Very interesting topic.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

SWMBO is my best friend of all: she's an ENFP

Next four closest friends are guys that I would do anything for, and they are:

INTJ
ESTJ
ISFX (Suspect ISFP)
IXXP (Suspect INFP)


----------



## StanAlex (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW, your life sounds amazing....not that im gelous or anything, i love my life, but wow, you should be proud of you and the fact that you choosed the right people to live your life with

Bravo...


----------



## StanAlex (Jul 23, 2011)

ardentauthor said:


> I have two best friends.
> 
> ISFJ-We've known each other since we were very young and have gotten along rather well. We respect each others' dislike of loud places(although once in a while we'll accompany each other going shopping), we understand each other's problems and can help each other. We know not to offend each other, and whenever we're going somewhere we make sure to get there _on time._ The only thing that sometimes bothers me is that, since she's a Sensor, I can't have much of a philosophical discussion with her, but because I know that, we rarely do. Sometimes, though, she'll humor me and try to follow along, and I really appreciate that.
> 
> ...


heh, what can you say to an ESFP, they just party, and follow theyre heart )


----------



## StanAlex (Jul 23, 2011)

Bravo aelthwyn


----------



## StanAlex (Jul 23, 2011)

niss said:


> SWMBO is my best friend of all: she's an ENFP
> 
> Next four closest friends are guys that I would do anything for, and they are:
> 
> ...


Damn, with guys like that, how can you get bored?


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

StanAlex said:


> Damn, with guys like that, how can you get bored?


We don't. In fact, we usually have to schedule time away from each other or it can get too intense. Today it has been two weeks since we have done anything together, and when I talk to them on the phone or drop by for a chat, there is a tension or a feeling of restlessness...a need for a project that we can tackle together. It needs to have a purpose, but from pleasurable things like hunting and fishing trips, to moderate projects like painting someone's house, to big projects like erecting steel buildings, you will find us all there. In fact, you have to be careful what you mention, or the next thing you know, you're halfway to Colorado with ATV's in tow. :laughing:


----------



## StanAlex (Jul 23, 2011)

niss said:


> We don't. In fact, we usually have to schedule time away from each other or it can get too intense. Today it has been two weeks since we have done anything together, and when I talk to them on the phone or drop by for a chat, there is a tension or a feeling of restlessness...a need for a project that we can tackle together. It needs to have a purpose, but from pleasurable things like hunting and fishing trips, to moderate projects like painting someone's house, to big projects like erecting steel buildings, you will find us all there. In fact, you have to be careful what you mention, or the next thing you know, you're halfway to Colorado with ATV's in tow. :laughing:


Rofl, man i want to give you a tip of advice, an ESTP one, hope you count it....Start planning a roadtrip (you for all of them), somewhere you guys allways wanted to be wanted to be, and always wanted to go (random example:Vegas)

call in your buddies for something you guys ussually gather (random ex: poker night)

be the last one to enter the room, (for best effect kick the door)

then say- GUYS......Pack ur lunchboxes....we-re going to Vegas....

guys-*claps claps claps* *sob*, yeah...man


Sorry, sometimes im a daydreamer


----------



## Mr.Adrian (Oct 11, 2010)

Several for every aspect of my life.

2xISTP: discussions and rationalizing things in a very down to earth discussion
INFP: getting in contact with my feelings and explaining them (my Fi)
INFJ: having good discussions about norms and values
ESTP: good drinking buddy and just do! (experiencing my Se)
ISFJ: same as INFP
ESFJ (mom): learning me the way of Fe and respecting it's existence.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

My girlfriend who is also my best friend is an INFP


----------



## StanAlex (Jul 23, 2011)

Nighty88 said:


> Several for every aspect of my life.
> 
> 2xISTP: discussions and rationalizing things in a very down to earth discussion
> INFP: getting in contact with my feelings and explaining them (my Fi)
> ...


2 ISTP....wow a menage a trois in debates i must say, i think they are built for logical discussions

MAN how i feel ya


----------



## Roudy79 (Jun 29, 2011)

StanAlex said:


> Rofl, man ..
> 
> .......Pack ur lunchboxes.....


Please see http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

*7. Post Legibly*
Please do not make posts in ALL CAPS, custom-format posts in a manner that breaks up the visual continuity of the thread, or otherwise make posts difficult for users to read. Post in English (we can not moderate other languages), use paragraphs in extensive posts, and avoid '1337 sp33k' or 'chatspeak' (substituting u for you, 2 for too, etc) altogether.

Thank you !


----------



## StanAlex (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for the Heads-up, i will try and do my best on not making the same mistake, ow and i admit i never read the rules 
i will..


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't think most people care unless you really can't understand what someone is trying to say


----------



## StanAlex (Jul 23, 2011)

To be honest Paranoid....i ussually use my loose-language for humor, 

but hell , Better safe then sorry


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

StanAlex said:


> Rofl, man i want to give you a tip of advice, an ESTP one, hope you count it....Start planning a roadtrip (you for all of them), somewhere you guys allways wanted to be wanted to be, and always wanted to go (random example:Vegas)
> 
> call in your buddies for something you guys ussually gather (random ex: poker night)
> 
> ...


Ha! That will throw the ESTJ into cardiac arrest! 

But that does sound like what my ESTP son would do. :wink:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Roudy79 said:


> Please see http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html
> 
> *7. Post Legibly*
> Please do not make posts in ALL CAPS, custom-format posts in a manner that breaks up the visual continuity of the thread, or otherwise make posts difficult for users to read. Post in English (we can not moderate other languages), use paragraphs in extensive posts, and avoid '1337 sp33k' or 'chatspeak' (substituting u for you, 2 for too, etc) altogether.
> ...


Holdup there, man. That rule enforcement thingy--that's the job for an SJ. :wink: :laughing:


----------



## StanAlex (Jul 23, 2011)

hehehe....


----------



## lreast (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a few really close friends. Here they are in order of closeness lol: ENFJ (I think), ISTJ, ISFJ, ISFP, INFP, ESFJ


----------



## StanAlex (Jul 23, 2011)

you can know you have a best-friend when....lets saay....you never were alone ^^


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Hm, my best friend is an ENFJ.

My other close friends are-
ESFP
ESFJ
INTJ
ENTP


----------



## Levitas (Sep 27, 2009)

My absolute best friend is an ENTJ. She has this magnetic quality and I could never imagine not having her as a friend. We are pretty sure we are the only ones that can put up with each other for any length of time. Nine years and counting.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

My best friend is an ISTP. She is pretty much my partner in crime. Haha.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm an INFP.
Closest friends: INFX, INFP, ESTP, ENTJ, ENTP


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

Neither have done the test but I am pretty sure one of my close friends is an ENFP, he comes off as one. The other I am unsure, I expect he might be an INFP as we are very similar and out differences are the same as P and J but it can be hard to say.


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine is an ESFJ


----------



## Crono (Jul 5, 2011)

INTJ - Mostly for the philosophical discussion, very different points of view, but we can cover a lot of theoretical ground between us. Not necessarily going out and doing mutual interests a lot of the time, more just bantering.

ISFJ - We hang out and watch anime, mostly chat about things of mutual interest. Generally pretty chill to hang out with unless pushed outside his comfort zone.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Best friend of 15 years (we've been inseparable since we could just walk): ENTP

Girlfriend: ENFJ

Other closest friends: INTP, INFP, ESTP, ESFJ, ISTP


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am INTP. And my best friend is:
- 
. . .
Damn it, I can't find out which is the best! Oh, yeah, I think I've found out...

ISTP 
+ listens when he have to, fulfills his duties (not like me), helpful
- too dutyful, tries to follow "The hints for better life" and be assertive

ESTJ
Hmm... let me think about this one more time...
+ does everything to be wealthy, invites friends to pub often (type of manipulation), compliments friends alot (type of manipulation)
- requires help on tests, manipulates with everybody around him (see Lelouch Lamperouge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), thinks he is always right, proves it with statements, that point, that whatever will happen, he will be right anyway, and even when he is not, he is quiet

Do not take it seriously, fellow ESTJ's and ISTP's, it may be the over-generalization, because I know only those two examples of those concrete types.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

My significant other is an INFJ (like me) and my best friends are INFP, ISFP, and ISFJ.


----------



## MusicObsessed (Jul 25, 2011)

My two best friends are INTJs and I've noticed that a lot of my friends tend to be that type.

I seem to be drawn toward people who are like me except more responsible, I guess.


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

Best Friends (Be warned, I WILL gush non stop about my great friends.)

(INFP) Principled, creative, deep, VERY humorous, and compassionate. We have lots of laughs, lots of deep conversations, similar ways to view the world, and we both compliment each other well (according to friends.) Aannndddd we're both total dorks!  Like, internet meme-obsessed, video gaming, obscure music loving, dorks friends. Sometimes she's _too_ negative about others and she USED to be a little too dramatic, but she's gotten more mature which made me happy. 

(ESFJ) She's caring, mature, interested in others, and very emotionally intelligent. She lives by her morals and is always supportive of me, listening patiently to my complaints.  Like stereotypical ESFJs she can be impatient and tends to guilt-trip, but she honestly means well and truly cares for others. She's also the most community service involved person I know which is definitely a plus. 

(ENFP) Super fun, enthusiastic, mature, insightful, huggable (you know that special ENFP huggable), and just so cheery! She's like this perfect mix of fun and good friendship! Everyone would love to have an ENFP friend, I'm sure. Her only slight issue is that she has trust issue, but it's not a negative on her part, it just makes us wish she would open up more. 

(INFJ) She's the sweetest person friend I have. She always puts smiles on our faces and warms our hearts! She gives great advice and is accepting to boot! She suffers from low self confidence but she's such a great person regardless.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

INFJ My first best friend. We didn't know MBTI at the time. Funny how that worked out.

INTP We reach the same conclusions, but in different ways. But due to the J/P difference we do have enormous differences in how we deal with issues.

ESFP Pigs have flown the day I befriended an ESFP.

INTJ He's male, I'm female. That's about as different as we get. He's like a clone of me.

INFP The one I felt the most intimate and explosive personal connection with.


----------



## stucknthesuburbs (Sep 26, 2010)

Hm, ENFJ, ISTJ, ISFJ, ISTP, ESTJ, and ESTP. Weird mix.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I have two- ISTP and INTP. They're awesome, I couldn't tell which I prefer.


----------



## StanAlex (Jul 23, 2011)

Persephone said:


> INTJ He's male, I'm female. That's about as different as we get. He's like a clone of me.


I KNOOWWW!!!, i to have an ESTP female friend and we are like freakin clones ....we even read each others mind sometimes


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

My two best friends: one is an ENFJ known each other since childhood. He is in essence my brother. The other i only met 2 years ago and he is likely the most potent INTJ I'll ever meet if he can even be given a type at all. Strange to say, but you don't know him.


----------



## Mav (Dec 19, 2010)

As I scrolled through here I noticed very few ENTJ best friends relative to other personality types. I am not really surprised haha. None the less, here are my best friends:

ENTP (best friend): When we first met in high school, at first he thought I was a too conceited; whatever would have given him that impression? Since then, we have got along famously. More often than not, when out with mutual friends we appreciate the NT present in each other, allowing us to make decisions rationally as oppose to many of the irrational decisions my friends make. 

INFP (second best friend): Essentially, my opposite number who balanced me out. When I am being overly critical he encourages me to stop and appraise the situation from other people’s points of view. The only thing that can be somewhat annoying is the fact there is not the insistence on perfection, achievement and discipline in his personality as there is in mine. However, so long as we each recognise our differences and recognise they supplement each other, we will continue to get along fantastically. 

ENTJ/INTJ (two best professional friends/colleagues): To put it simply, these two people get it. Often I can chat with one or the other for a long time and where there is a disagreement, neither will accede to the other’s position on the basis that it is not rational and doesn’t make sense. These two are the best to discuss plans for the future with on the basis that they are not too pie-in-the-sky but have a sobering recognition of reality, what is achievable and how to achieve it. The only difference between the two, obviously, is that I cannot boss my fellow ENTJ around whilst my INTJ friend is more receptive to being asked to complete things.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

Suspected ISFP: She's my closest friend and she's just wonderful. She's funny, kind, empathetic, gorgeous and compliments me well. When I think about it, we don't really have that many common interests, but we always have something to talk about. I just enjoy spending time with her. She appreciates all things nerd too, which is great. Also, she's as intelligent (if not more so, but shh) than I am. I don't have to dumb down anything - such as my language - when talking to her.

ESFJ: She's the Yin to my Yang. The north to my south. The Penny to my Sheldon. If you hadn't guessed, we're polar opposites. She's the popular girl who actually goes outside, whereas I'm the nerd. It's the sort of friendship that doesn't work on paper but we get along very well in reality. We're good at giving each other advice because we think very differently. She can see things that I wouldn't think of and visa versa. She also helps me to embrace my inner girly-girl from time to time.

ENFP: She's great for a laugh. She's the quietest extrovert I know though. I don't really talk about anything serious with her. We don't debate or anything, but we do share common interests in television and music. She's very sympathetic too. She's fabulous as comforting people when they're upset. She's nurturing, and it's sweet.

ISTP: This guy is my debate guy. I say debate. We usually have the same opinion, so more discuss. We talk about anything and everything. The only thing is, he doesn't generally have a desire to meet up unless we're going to do stuff (not like that) whereas I'm happy to just hang around together. He's breaking free of that though. He also thinks Iron Man is cooler than Spiderman. Unacceptable.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

I only have one close S friend and she's an ESFP, but I don't feel like I can completely be myself around her. I also have an ESTP friend but once again I do things with her instead of talk, though she is fun to talk to. I have had other ESFP friends, one ISTJ, one ESFJ (and you do NOT want to get to know some of them too well, in my opinion...) but not many; the rest are Ns lol.

I make friends with INFPs like no other! My best friend who I would tell everything to and be completely myself, like a soul mate, but for friends (you know what I mean) is an INFP. And I have a lot of other close INFP friends too. They're just so understanding and interesting 

INTP: My other best friends are INTPs and I can always debate and talk to them. Though they're very bad with emotions, I'll admit XD Still, they take care of you and show they love you by doing things and defending you if need be.

ISFJ: Another best friend  I'm pretty sure she's this, and she's like a big sister, very responsible and mature, but also very creative and good to talk to.

Unfortunately I haven't met any ENTPs yet, or if I have they didn't show it...well actually I met one (I'm pretty sure) and we became friends instantly...but that was awhile ago and we couldn't really stay in contact for certain reasons :/ but oh well...


----------



## jazzyjblue1102 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm an INFJ. My little group of friends consists of...
1 ISTJ
1 ENFP
2 INFPs
1 ISFJ
1 INFJ
2 INTJs
and 1 ISFP.

I'm closest with the ISTJ though.


----------



## POCCNR (Apr 8, 2011)

My best friend is an INTJ. She's probably the most understanding, witty, entertaining girl I've ever met. She and I used to hang out at a place where everyone knew their types (sounds like Heaven, right? Sure thing ), until we got busy with our stuff-to-do. 

Types included: INTJ, INFJ, ENFP, ISFJ, ISTJ, INFP, ISFP, ENFJ, INTP, and ENTJ.

Sounds like a lot variety, but notice how they're all either introverted and/or intuitive haha. 

I used to have long conversations with an ESFJ because we were close, and infinite conversations with an ESTP because he was a crazy Czechoslovakian guy who was extremely enthusiastic about too many damn things (probably due to his 35 cigarettes + 5 cups of coffee a day), and he talked to me for hours until I wanted to burn the Mercedes he put on his dad's credit card.


----------



## Grits (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm 90% sure my best friend is an ISTP. We rarely have deep conversations, but that's fine with me- he lets me escape from my own head. We have some common interests like cars, and we like to go on crazy adventures together. He's a fun person that I always feel completely comfortable around, and we understand eachother really well. 
Pretty much the only problem I have with him though is that he has no regard for time and wastes time doing random things. I always have to hurry him up if we're going to go somewhere.
It should be noted though that he has add, which can have a positive or negative effect depending on the situation.


----------



## balloonney (Aug 18, 2011)

............................


----------



## Heatherdera (Aug 18, 2011)

I am an INFJ and I have three people I would consider 'best friends.' They are the three people I trust most with the real me. One is my roommate and she is an ESTP. One is my platonic soul mate, and she is an ISTJ. One is the one I can go to when I am feeling conflicted and share deep, meaningful conversations with. She is an ENFP.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

INTJ and ISFJ. I have two best friends.


----------



## KatHorcrux (Sep 18, 2010)

My best friend since grade school is an ISFP. Go figure, right? I guess opposites do attract. We're really just yin and yang. She indulges my need for deep thinking and will listen to me rant about something and I'll make her laugh while she brings out my girly side and supports me unconditionally.

My second closest friend is an ExxP (I suspect ESTP). While me and my ISFP friend talk constantly (excuse me, _text_ constantly) me and this friend pretty much only communicate when planning when to hang out. We don't really do any deep thinking, just goofing around.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

IRL: INFJ. The Good: We hang out with each other, talk about fun stuff, and are totally comfortable around each other. The Bad: We're both bad at opening up and getting close to people so we're more like "almost best friends" than "best friends".

Online: INFP. The Good: We can totally open up and talk about everything together and support each other when times get tough. The Bad: We live thousands of miles apart and can't hang out.


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh this is fun! I wanna add the MBTI types of people close to me. 
My Family:
ENTP brother
INTP brother
INFJ brother
INFP mother
ISxP father
ENTP boyfriend
ENFJ best friend
ENFP best friend


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

yourebffjill said:


> Oh this is fun! I wanna add the MBTI types of people close to me.
> My Family:
> ENTP brother
> INTP brother
> ...


You sure have a lot of Ns and Ps around you. lol Genetics makes sense for your family...for your friends, maybe you just gravitate torwards certain types? Heh heh...


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence (Apr 13, 2011)

Random Ness said:


> You sure have a lot of Ns and Ps around you. lol Genetics makes sense for your family...for your friends, maybe you just gravitate torwards certain types? Heh heh...


Yep ^_^ Couldn't be happier about it. NFs have a lot in common with me and NTs are usually intelligent and hilarious, so I'm very happy with the family and friends I have. As for perceivers, I can't explain that one to ya.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd like to befriend an NT girl, maybe INTP or ENTP since I'm curious about them. Or just have some girl friends who for once have something in common with me. I mostly end up having stuff in common with guys, so I've had plenty of guy friends. I really want a female best friend.

The main friends I've had since forever are ENFJ and ESFx. Except we don't really get along that well, we're kind of fair weather friends and hang out maybe a few times a year.

I have a guy friend who is ISTP and we get along very well.


----------



## Kittann (Apr 12, 2010)

me: INFP
my best friend: ENFP

She's lovely, we've been friends since primary school (though we fell out for some time in secondary school).

She's loyal, bubbly and down to earth but she's also pretty stubborn and hates backing down from an argument.

Most importantly (to me) she understands my quirks and respects my need for space.
She's the only person I can tell all my private thoughts to.​


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

ENFP, but she's also... blehhhhhhh


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

ESFP & INFJ are my two closest.


----------



## noctiluca (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a nice little gang of three guys I hang out with that I deem my best friends, and all of them are NT's. INTP, ENTP, and INTJ. Best friend's the ENTP, who I think is an ENTP much more for his ability to light up and be a fully functioning extrovert when needed than his actual enjoyment of being around people, which doesn't seem to exist. None of us are particularly socially inclined.

ENTP and I do everything together, and have for years. He's the witty, blunt and lackadaisical to my serious, caring and motivated. We've been dating for 7 months now and I've got to say it's a bit weird dating my best friend, but I'm enjoying it.
INTP and I get along best alone, and I always feel comfortable around him, though I have a tendency to want to mother him. He's relatively naive despite being brilliant.
INTJ has anger issues and because as an INFJ I'm a good mediator, he relies on me quite a bit to ease his temper. He and I share a love for writing, so we often talk about plot ideas.

I'm also close with an INFP, but her never sticking up for herself really frustrates me. Used to be best friends with an ISFP but she was too concerned about what everyone else thought about her. Because I'm nerdy, I was an embarrassment. She had loyalty issues I couldn't understand.

An ENFP considers me her best friend but she wears me out and attacks/confronts me over every little misunderstanding unless I sugarcoat everything I say.


----------



## Starashine (Aug 24, 2011)

I generally seem to only befriend NTs and NFs..
My best friend ever is INTJ. She's really creative and constantly seeking knowledge. She's schizophrenic though (of the paranoid variety), and her burdens lie heavily on my shoulders, but I care enough to help her along with life because she's freaking adorable when happy. I love her with all my heart.
My ex, who used to be my best friend and is still my somewhat-close friend, is ENFJ. We got along splendidly while we were dating, like we were collectively one person. The only reason we're not best friends anymore is because of hurt feelings when it ended.
The last guy I dated (just two dates, so I don't count him as an ex) was INTP with a very strong T. I'm always attracted to INTPs, but I always knew such relationships wouldn't work out, and this proved it. Conversations with them are practically like snuggling to me, haha, but when they don't like actual snuggling, I can't survive the relationship.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

My Type: ISTJ 9
Best Friend's Type: ESFP 9

Something about them: She is a great conversationalist, even though I tend to do more of the listening. She's very loyal, but also helps bring me out of my shell. I like that she is spontaneous because sometimes I change plans at the last minute and she's okay with that. However, I think the similarity in enneagram type may have a lot to do with our compatibility.


----------

